# 500k Sq/ft Lot



## Backwell

Hey guys, looking to throw up a competitive bid. I want to be right in line as I will be competing with others for this contract and would like to have some of your opinions. 

PARKING 500,000 SQFT
SIDEWALKS & WALKWAYS - 1,000 SQFT


----------



## Defcon 5

Backwell;2056482 said:


> Hey guys, looking to throw up a competitive bid. I want to be right in line as I will be competing with others for this contract and would like to have some of your opinions.
> 
> PARKING 500,000 SQFT
> SIDEWALKS & WALKWAYS - 1,000 SQFT


What are your thoughts and we will go from there.....


----------



## Backwell

$2600 for snow removal on walkways, $3600 for salting of walkways, $33,000 for snow removal on parking lot, $17000 for salting lot. Seasonal rate.


----------



## Defcon 5

Backwell;2056488 said:


> $2600 for snow removal on walkways, $3600 for salting of walkways, $33,000 for snow removal on parking lot, $17000 for salting lot. Seasonal rate.


Couple of questions.....What type of equipment are you planning on using and whats your seasonal snow fall averages....


----------



## Backwell

100-120 inches yearly, just some super dutys and 9ft v plows. Bed and hitch salt spreaders.


----------



## Defcon 5

Good Luck to you........Im sure they will like that price.........Thumbs Up


----------



## Backwell

Nooo lol, what would you bid for it? I don't want to undercut, I have not bid anything this large. I am here for your bereavement and advice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What's the lay out like? Not a lot of walks.

Can you explain your thought process?

Is this retail, Commuter parking lot, trucking terminal?

U have access to loader(s) if needed?

More details


----------



## Superior L & L

Your plow number is probably not far off if u ask me. We get about 50" and would be half your number. Salting seams real low to me. I'd be double your number on salt. How many salt events do u have


----------



## Backwell

Lay out is fairly open but has a lot of pushing. Big lot but has a lot of openings.


----------



## Backwell

Total - $115,130 (seasonal rate based on 100-120 inches of snowfall @ 15 events) 
$6,300 per push of snow removal - 630,000 sq/ft
$900 per push of salt application - 630,000 sq/ft
$258 per walkway snow removal - 4,140 sq/ft
$216 per walkway ice management - 4,140 sq/ft


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes...........

Or no.......


----------



## Backwell

We have access to loaders


----------



## skorum03

Backwell;2056545 said:


> Total - $115,130 (seasonal rate based on 100-120 inches of snowfall @ 15 events)
> $6,300 per push of snow removal - 630,000 sq/ft
> $900 per push of salt application - 630,000 sq/ft
> $258 per walkway snow removal - 4,140 sq/ft
> $216 per walkway ice management - 4,140 sq/ft


You have 100-120" of snow but only 15 events. Thats 6-8" per storm. Where are you?


----------



## JustJeff

That's 11.5 acres not including walks. What equipment do you have for use on it? HOW MANY superdutys? There's a good 9 hours of pushing not including walks? You should have a loader with a large box on it for this place.


----------



## Backwell

I was there and checked out it out. I am not sure 9.5 hrs is accurate. We have heavy equipment but I think it would only be necessary to move piles.


----------



## JustJeff

Backwell;2056627 said:


> I was there and checked out it out. I am not sure 9.5 hrs is accurate. We have heavy equipment but I think it would only be necessary to move piles.


The average is about an acre per hour with a truck, or a little more depending on the difficulty of the lot. I estimated based on what I see. How many man hours do YOU think it would take?


----------



## Defcon 5

Harleyjeff;2056607 said:


> That's 11.5 acres not including walks. What equipment do you have for use on it? HOW MANY superdutys? There's a good 9 hours of pushing not including walks? You should have a loader with a large box on it for this place.


He said he has 2 Superdutys with hitch salters...

I would really enjoy salting 10+ acres with "Hitch" salters

To the OP...How mulch salt do you plan on using per app. ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who doesn't have a contractor for a 500K lot at this point in the season? 

I'm thinking of a word, 5 letters starts with "t" and ends with "l".


----------



## Backwell

6 Tons per application, client only requesting snow in icy conditions on parking lot and salt every time on walkways. Two trucks looking at 3.5 - 4 hours. Salt days will take a bit longer. 

Lot is really big, I don't know why they don't plow it themselves to be honest, they have a bunch of heavy equipment parked in the lot.


----------



## Defcon 5

Backwell;2056887 said:


> 6 Tons per application, client only requesting snow in icy conditions on parking lot and salt every time on walkways. Two trucks looking at 3.5 - 4 hours. Salt days will take a bit longer.
> 
> Lot is really big, I don't know why they don't plow it themselves to be honest, they have a bunch of heavy equipment parked in the lot.


Liability...They can shift it upon you


----------



## Broncslefty7

looks like a lot of schilling or gravel pushing.


----------



## Backwell

We will cover our ass with contract explicitly stating and outlining what they consider "icy conditions". There will be no confusion in our paperwork.


----------



## JustJeff

Defcon 5;2056654 said:


> He said he has 2 Superdutys with hitch salters...
> 
> I would really enjoy salting 10+ acres with "Hitch" salters
> 
> To the OP...How mulch salt do you plan on using per app. ?


No s&^%! And he's only planning on laying down about 500 lbs. per acre. Sounds pretty light to me. He'd have to have a guy sit in the back of the truck and keep pouring bags into the spreader the whole time he was doing it.


----------



## Backwell

Harleyjeff;2056901 said:


> No s&^%! And he's only planning on laying down about 500 lbs. per acre. Sounds pretty light to me. He'd have to have a guy sit in the back of the truck and keep pouring bags into the spreader the whole time he was doing it.


Do you know what a ton is? It is 2,000 lbs, at 11 acres. That is over 1 ton per acre. Why does this community seem so toxic? I hope you haven't been billing clients for 1 ton of salt and only providing half of that because you don't know what 1 ton is. That would be fraud.


----------



## JustJeff

Backwell;2056902 said:


> Do you know what a ton is? It is 2,000 lbs, at 11 acres. That is over 1 ton per acre. Why does this community seem so toxic? I hope you haven't been billing clients for 1 ton of salt and only providing half of that because you don't know what 1 ton is. That would be fraud.


You are correct. I misread and thought your 6 tons was 6 thousand pounds. I apologize. I still wouldn't want to be the one spreading it with tailgate spreaders. The reason the responses sound "toxic" as you mentioned, is because as Mark O said earlier who has a half a million sq. ft. lot and is still only having it bid on on November 18th?? Much less a signed contract. We're supposed to get snow in the next three or days here. Would this be your only contract? It also sounds like you're underequipped to take on a lot of this size.


----------



## Backwell

Harleyjeff;2056913 said:


> You are correct. I misread and thought your 6 tons was 6 thousand pounds. I apologize. I still wouldn't want to be the one spreading it with tailgate spreaders. The reason the responses sound "toxic" as you mentioned, is because as Mark O said earlier who has a half a million sq. ft. lot and is still only having it bid on on November 18th?? Much less a signed contract. We're supposed to get snow in the next three or days here. Would this be your only contract? It also sounds like you're underequipped to take on a lot of this size.


We have 8 trucks, 1 back hoe, 1 loader and cover the entire state of NY with use of subs and our own in house guys. I don't know why they still have an open contract.


----------



## Defcon 5

Backwell;2056925 said:


> We have 8 trucks, 1 back hoe, 1 loader and *cover the entire state of NY *with use of subs and our own in house guys. I don't know why they still have an open contract.


Sounds like your pretty big time if you cover the entire state.....Since you have "Hitch" spreaders....When they do call for salt. Your gonna be using bags?


----------



## Defcon 5

Backwell;2056902 said:


> Do you know what a ton is? It is 2,000 lbs, at 11 acres. That is over 1 ton per acre. Why does this community seem so toxic? I hope you haven't been billing clients for 1 ton of salt and only providing half of that because you don't know what 1 ton is. That would be fraud.


Its not "Toxic" at all.....People are asking you valid questions to try to get a handle on this situation so maybe we can help....Its a fairly large account and im not so sure you can handle it......First off..Your bid is seasonal not hourly...I would want to be as efficient as possible. Hitch spreaders and pickups will get it done....But not in a very timely manner


----------



## Backwell

Thanks for the info in salting, we will grab two bed salters. We cover entire state but mostly residential perhaps 30% commercial and when we did the lots weren't anywhere near this size.



Defcon 5;2057009 said:


> Its not "Toxic" at all.....People are asking you valid questions to try to get a handle on this situation so maybe we can help....Its a fairly large account and im not so sure you can handle it......First off..Your bid is seasonal not hourly...I would want to be as efficient as possible. Hitch spreaders and pickups will get it done....But not in a very timely manner


----------



## BMWSTUD25

Subscribed for entertainment.......


----------



## maxwellp

In theory 3 Pickup Trucks could do it in 4 hours. But that all goes out this window with long runs and or heavy snow fall. You just can't stay ahead. Now you need loaders - Large road trucks with box salters and wing blades. They work great in large parking lots. You just need a pickup or small loader to clean up after it in corners and so on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

100-120 inches of snow. On a 500K sq ft parking lot. A couple trucks. 

Gotcha..........


----------



## JD Dave

Defcon 5;2057002 said:


> Sounds like your pretty big time if you cover the entire state.....Since you have "Hitch" spreaders....When they do call for salt. Your gonna be using bags?


And your asking people on the Internet how to bid.


----------



## JustJeff

JD Dave;2057255 said:


> And your asking people on the Internet how to bid.


Thought the same thing, but didn't want to say it and sound toxic!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JD Dave;2057255 said:


> And your asking people on the Internet how to bid.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## redclifford

maxwellp;2057236 said:


> In theory 3 Pickup Trucks could do it in 4 hours. But that all goes out this window with long runs and or heavy snow fall. You just can't stay ahead. Now you need loaders - Large road trucks with box salters and wing blades. They work great in large parking lots. You just need a pickup or small loader to clean up after it in corners and so on.


In theory 3 trucks could do it in 4hrs. Good luck on a big storm tho
who has 3 trucks that are still available and not fully booked by November 18


----------



## JustJeff

redclifford;2057272 said:


> In theory 3 trucks could do it in 4hrs. Good luck on a big storm tho
> who has 3 trucks that are still available and not fully booked by November 18


A guy that is so big that he has eight trucks and enough subs to cover the entire State of New York


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking good


----------



## Broncslefty7

im not sure about the november 18th part, we signed about 300k sq feet yesterday that is next to 2 of our larger accounts. it works because our equipment is already parked right next door to them.


----------



## JimMarshall

redclifford;2057272 said:


> In theory 3 trucks could do it in 4hrs. Good luck on a big storm tho
> who has 3 trucks that are still available and not fully booked by November 18


The dealership.


----------



## SnowGuru

*Stay out, or get chewed*

Re: Backwell

Sounds like your taking on a job either assigned to you by or you ARE the CONtractor who subs out most of their work cause they dont make money on it and the contractor who dont pay his subs, based out of NJ or NY! just saying...


----------

